# The importance of lips



## Deleted member 4383 (Apr 5, 2021)

just lol at people who dont have full lips.
Having full lips makes you look younger
Think about the kind of people who age badly 80% of them have thin lips

The 2021 pretty boy has a 10/10 mouth area, you can't ascend if you don't have nice shaped and plumpy lips.
As a upperlipcel my self I can tell you that, beside bone projection, having a good mouth area can halo all your lower third.
Ofc by this I don't mean that you need gay fake huge ass lips, but something natural but well sized...
Some example of what I mean by "good lips/mouth area"















^ THose are good lips not to big but not even "george cloney" lips

Those are bad lips:






those are not good lips





and they failo all the lower third, that is kinda good by it self tbh...
Lemme know what do you think.


----------



## Julian (Apr 5, 2021)

Good thing I got good lips but it looks gay jfl


----------



## Deleted member 13197 (Apr 5, 2021)

Bump


----------



## itorroella9 (Apr 5, 2021)

lips and mouth area in general are really overlooked on this forum


----------



## Deleted member 13197 (Apr 5, 2021)

Julian said:


> Good thing I got good lips but it looks gay jfl


Yea I feel like mine look gay too lol


----------



## Warlow (Apr 5, 2021)

tiny lips/mouth on a strong lower-third looks comical and childish, full lips are a good compliment to a good lower-third


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Apr 5, 2021)

lips are cope if you have failos like jew nose or bug eyes


----------



## rrrrrr8526 (Apr 5, 2021)

Julian said:


> Good thing I got good lips but it looks gay jfl


the gayer you look the more jb appeal you get


----------



## toth77 (Apr 5, 2021)

tfw u have 10/10 lip shape, color, thickness but bad width😭😭😭😭


----------



## volcelfatcel (Apr 5, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> lips are cope if you have failos like jew nose or bug eyes


Nose might be one of the biggest failos imaginable honestly, it's so hard looking good with a shit nose.


----------



## court monarch777 (Apr 5, 2021)

lips check


----------



## Deleted member 11748 (Apr 5, 2021)

rrrrrr8526 said:


> the gayer you look the more jb appeal you get


its actually the more feminine you look the more jb appeal you get


----------



## Blue (Apr 5, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> Nose might be one of the biggest failos imaginable honestly, it's so hard looking good with a shit nose.


Bulbous nose tip and overly wide alar base are irredeemable features with *nothing* good to them. At least a hooked nose like Gandy's looks masculine and harmonises well with his face because the nose itself is still slim and medium length, thus ideal.
Same with overly thin lips, no upsides of having them whatsoever.


----------



## volcelfatcel (Apr 5, 2021)

Blue said:


> Bulbous nose tip and overly wide alar base are irredeemable features with *nothing* good to them. At least a hooked nose like Gandy's looks masculine and harmonises well with his face because the nose itself is still slim and medium length, thus ideal.
> Same with overly thin lips, no upsides of having them whatsoever.


Gandys harmony saves him, most people with his nose would look utterly subhuman. Yeah noses are unironically one of the biggest failos imaginable, that and a recessed lower third.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Apr 5, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> Nose might be one of the biggest failos imaginable honestly, it's so hard looking good with a shit nose.


yeah esp with my nose you can never be consider gl. you can be considered average at best tho with it but i think im below avg.


----------



## volcelfatcel (Apr 5, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> yeah esp with my nose you can never be consider gl. you can be considered average at best tho with it but i think im below avg.


Currys suffer from the shittiest noses imaginable that and blacks. Dravidian noses are actually subhuman tier


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Apr 5, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> Currys suffer from the shittiest noses imaginable that and blacks. Dravidian noses are actually subhuman tier


i actually dont think nigger noses are bad tbh, i think theyre a lot better than jew noses such as mine. (note that my nose isnt genetic, it became deformed later)


----------



## nastynas (Apr 5, 2021)

if only i had slightly better upper lip and nose FML


----------

